# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  comprar el tarbell o no? COMPRADLO SIN DUDAS

## magokreuss

quiero comprarme el curso tarbell 

alguien lo tiene? 

y me puede decir si merece la pena??

----------


## Jeff

Eso ni lo debes dudar. Esta en Inglés, yo me la compre hace años, tuve que aprender inglés para poder aprender magia. Si te interesa la magia, esta es tu biblia. Son 8 volumenes, 103 grandes lecciones de ilusionismo.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Quizás sá uno de los pocos libros imprescindibles.

----------


## eidanyoson

IM-PRES-CIN-DI-BLE.


 Y no hay más que decir.

----------


## shark

no teneis ni idea...

ES IMPRESCINDIBLE!!!!!!!!!
MERECE LA PENA!!!!!!!!!
ES OBLIGATORIO!!!!!!!


Y ES BARATO!!!!!!

 :twisted:

----------


## logos

Sí.

----------


## DrkHrs

Siempre que sale el Tarbell en alguna conversación lo ponen por las nubes, pero luego, hablando con ellos resulta que no lo tienen. Así que respecto a estos libros ¿8? tengo unas cuantas dudas.

¿Siguen estando vigentes? Es decir, tienen un porrón de años. ¿No se han quedado anticuados?
¿Hay algún libro hoy en día que se le pueda equiparar o sustituir? Si, estoy pensando en la GEC.
Siendo un libro tan importante, o por lo menos tan bien valorado ¿No hay traducción al castellano? ¿No hay ningún plan para traducirlo?

Y por último, una duda ¿Es de magia en general o cartomagia?

Un saludo.

----------


## logos

> Siempre que sale el Tarbell en alguna conversación lo ponen por las nubes, pero luego, hablando con ellos resulta que no lo tienen. Así que respecto a estos libros ¿8? tengo unas cuantas dudas.
> 
> ¿Siguen estando vigentes? Es decir, tienen un porrón de años. ¿No se han quedado anticuados?
> ¿Hay algún libro hoy en día que se le pueda equiparar o sustituir? Si, estoy pensando en la GEC.
> Siendo un libro tan importante, o por lo menos tan bien valorado ¿No hay traducción al castellano? ¿No hay ningún plan para traducirlo?
> 
> Y por último, una duda ¿Es de magia en general o cartomagia?
> 
> Un saludo.


           Tarbell sigue siendo absolutamente vigente. Harlan Tarbell tuvo la visión de no sólo enseñar "trucos" sino enseñar los principios fundamentales de la Magia como Arte así como la casi totalidad de métodos conocidos en su época. El resultado son 8 volúmenes que cubren TODAS las áreas de la Magia: cartas, cuerdas, monedas, ilusiones para escena, mentalismo, pseudo-espiritualismo...etc...

            Cada volumen trae descripciones detalladas de efectos de todas las ramas así como muchos capítulos dedicados a la exposición teórica de  los principios de la magia. Habla de historia, técnica de escenario,manejo de público, comedia o no comedia...etc...

             Los efectos son tremendos y encuentras los clásicos y muchísimos más. aunque no los presentes como dice Tarbell, tienes una fuente inagotable de ideas para incorporar a tus efectos. Las ilustraciones son excelentes y en su mayoría obra de Tarbell mismo...No creo que haya traducción al castellano...de hecho parece que no se va a reeditar en inglés...

              Antes de esos 8 volúmenes el curso Tarbell se envíaba por correo por fascículos. Fue después cuando todo se compiló y amplió considerablemente en 8 volúmenes.

              Los principios teóricos que trae Tarbell son de vigencia atemporal. Los efectos, variando un poco la presentación, absolutamente prácticos y comerciales....

              Espero te sirva de ayuda....Saludos...!!

----------


## DrkHrs

Muchas gracias por la información Logos, así da gusto preguntar.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ravenous

Creo que Marré tiene intención de publicarlo. De echo, recientemente se puso en contacto con clientes por carta dando una lista de libros que tenía intención de publicar, preguntando el orden de preferencia que teníamos, y en esa lista estaba el Tarbell. Eso si, sabe dios cuanto se puede tardar en traducirlo todo.

----------


## HHoudini

Yo creo que merece la pena comprárselo, como merecen la pena tantos otros libros. Aunque si hay que comprarse todo lo bueno, a lo mejor no tendríamos dinero, ni tiempo para estudiarlo.

Me parece que es bueno no comprarse muchas cosas y dedicarse a un par de ellas por vez, y cuando se termine, otras. Porque si no, se empieza a comprar más de lo que uno necesita (lo digo por experiencia de haberlo hecho mal).

----------


## shark

Ya pero es que es el Tarbell. Hay magos que se lo han leido y luego estan el resto. Así de facil.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo voy a poner en mi firma algo que ponga :


 Yo soy borde porque me he leído el Tarbell y tú no. :mrgreen:

----------


## shark

> Yo voy a poner en mi firma algo que ponga :
> 
> 
>  Yo soy borde porque me he leído el Tarbell y tú no. :mrgreen:



:mrgreen:

Yo soy reborde por ambas las dos cosas.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues debes de ser un reborde bien lijado y redondeado, porque desde el cambio de avatar eres el osito de peluche oficial del foro, y es imposible tomar algún mensaje tuyo de malas.

Por esta razón, se le pide al usuario shark que cambie la firma por otra más acorde con su nueva identidad:



(Es el azul más parecido que he podido encontrar...)

(Fin del off-topic)

----------


## magokreuss

Pues haciendo caso a lo más viejos del lugar, y a mi impaciencia a una posible? traducción al castellano, ya me han llegado mis 3 primeros volumenes (vol.3-4-5) de la obra Tarbell.

Los vol.1-2-6-7-8 vienen de camino.

Los libros tienen una pinta impresionante, hay materia para aburrir y solo ojeandolos por encima he visto que hay un montón de rutinas de lo más actuales.

Me llama mucho la atención que la magia de hace practicamente 80 años siga tan fresca.

además hay bastante teoria para alternar la gran cantidad de juegos.

por algún lado leí que estos serían los libros perfectos para llevase a una isla desierta.

solo por poner los dientes largos

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 1* - 19 Lessons, 410 Pages, 918 Illustrations
History of Magic; Magic as a Science; Sleight of Hand with Coins; Coin Tricks; More Coin Tricks; The Thumb Tip; Impromptu Tricks; Ball Tricks; Mathematical Mysteries; Effective Card Mysteries; Impromptu Card Mysteries; Mental Card Mysteries; Card Sleights; Novel Card Mysteries; Restoring Torn Papers; Rope & Trick Tape Principle; Handkerchief Tricks; Knotty Silks; Eggs and Silks.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 2* - 14 Lessons, 410 Pages, 1087 Illustrations.
How to Please Your Audience; Magic with Wands; Double Paper Mysteries, many deceptive effects; Magic with Coins; Cigarette Magic, with lighted and unlighted cigarettes; Sleight of Hand with Cards-back palm, seconds, etc.; Selected Card Mysteries; Rising Cards (17 methods); Egg Magic-Tarbell's Egg Bag, Unbreakable Egg, etc.; Billiard Ball Manipulation; Handkerchief Magic, Deluxe; Rope Magic - new, clever; "Ghostlite" Mysteries; Illusions - low cost effects.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 3* - 12 Lessons, 418 Pages, 1116 Illustrations.
Routining a Magic Show; How to Make People Laugh; Intimate Magic; Conjuring with Currency; Modern Coin Effects; Fundamental Card Sleights; Card Mysteries; Card Stabbing; Novelty Handkerchief Magic; Color Changing Silks; Rabbit and Dove Magic; Illusions.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 4* - 13 Lessons, 418 Pages, 1140 Illustrations.
Novelty Magic, wide variety; Thimble Magic-complete act; Swallowing Needles & Blades; Unique Card Magic; Novelty Rising Cards; Card Transition Tricks; Mental & Psychic Mysteries; The Thumb Tie-10 methods; Chinese Linking Rings; Magic with Ribbon; Silken Trickery, deluxe; Slate Tricks, new & novel methods with 1 and 2 slates, etc.; Illusions - Fu Manchu's.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 5* - 13 Lessons, 418 Pages, 1152 Illustrations.
Unique Magic; More Unique Mysteries; Four-Ace Effects; Modern Mental Mysteries; Hat and Coat Productions; Oriental Magic; Original Oriental Secrets; Tarbell Hindu Rope Mysteries; Modern Rope Magic; Magic of the Bambergs; Magic with Bowls and Liquids; Illusions; Publicity and Promotion.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 6* - 12 Lessons, 410 Pages, 1200 Illustrations.
Novel Ball Magic; Unique Card Effects; Novelty Magic; Rope Magic; Mindreading Mysteries; X-Ray Eyes and Blindfold Effects; Silk and Rope Penetrations; Escapes and Substitutions; Spirit Ties and Vest Turning; Modern Stage Magic; Stage Productions; Magic as Theatre.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 7* - 8 Lessons, 490 Pages, Hundreds of Illustrations.
More Mental Magic; Card Magic; Rope Magic; Novelty Magic; Money Magic; Silk Magic; Illusions You Can Make; Late Arrivals.

*Tarbell Course In Magic - Volume 8.*
Years in preparation, Tarbell #8 is one of the finest books on the baffling art ever written. All of the material in Tarbell #8 has been gathered from newly discovered original material from the original Tarbell Course in Magic!

----------


## shark

¿en dvd no los hay? :mrgreen:

----------


## magokreuss

si lo hay en cd, en formato pdf, todo el Trabell cuesta 39,00 dolares

me reservo la web, que nos multan

creo que el vol.7-8 no van en ese cd-rom

----------


## magokreuss

este si lo es.

hay dos, este solo del tarbell cuesta 39 dolares.

hay otro con un monton de libros, incluido el tarbell, que vale 160 dolares.

pero ambos son legales.

si existe el original, la copia corretevuela seguro.

----------


## logos

Hace unos 4 o 5 años cuando compré los 8 volúmenes me salieron por 180 $ sin contar gastos de envío...

----------


## goncho19

Siento reanudar el post. 
Ahora mismo estoy en America y tengo opcion de comprar el tarbell el problema es el precio son 170$ y pregunto que si se podria prescindir de algunos cuales serian?
Ya se que me van a decir que todos son imprescindibles pero ...

----------

